# Free multiplayer online RPG maker?



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

Anyone know of one?


----------



## corey19981 (Jan 6, 2006)

so what.. you want to MAKE a rpg game or play one? here are some ones you can play

http://www.gamecopyworld.com/

i greatly reccomend 'runescape', which is supposed to be the world's largest online multiplayer game.

www.runescape.com


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

I want to make one.

And I already do play runescape but i'm never going to pay for the additional features. My name on runescape is MA_DC_OW.


----------



## corey19981 (Jan 6, 2006)

ah well i can't help you then. btw i added you to my bud list


----------



## kam338uk (Jan 7, 2006)

This may be going a bit off topic but... I used to play Rs but stopped... I got to 98 combat with 1,519 total skill level, but it is the biggest drain on time (waste of time) and there is too much envy within that game - and its hopeless to get anywhere near the top unless you started playing 6 years ago when it came out (as RSC). In conclusion...don't play unless you have infinite free time.

On topic... a good online multiplayer game is America's Army, the best thing about it is it's 100% free  and unlike Rs, it's more about skill than time (this is why I switched to this from Rs). I know after alot of people get bored with Rs they switch to this.


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

I dont know of any MMORPG makers. I do know there are some Offline ones where you can create your own world etc. There names evade my memory just now though.


----------



## corey19981 (Jan 6, 2006)

is america's army free????


----------



## kam338uk (Jan 7, 2006)

Yep, 100% free  
http://www.americasarmy.com/downloads/ and use one of those sites to download.

Its almost a gig d/l (download) and you need 2gigs for installation. For a lot of the sites that allow the download you need to register, try to use one that doesn't require you to register (as I find these ones usually have a lower bandwidth) and test a few. If you use a download accelerator don't d/l from multiple sources as this could result in a corrupt d/l.


----------



## f1_champ (Nov 6, 2005)

There are tons of free MMORPG on this site http://www.onrpg.com/ftopic136.html


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Nov 29, 2005)

corey19981 said:


> i greatly reccomend 'runescape', which is supposed to be the world's largest online multiplayer game.
> 
> www.runescape.com


Yeah, ive been playing this game for over a year.
I believe the title was [runescape, the massive online adventure game by jagex ltd].

Also, i bet my username on this forums site would give you a clue about what it is ingame too. I am very surprised how popular this game is, yet the amount of people playing in comparison feels so much lower.

Dont forget that there are other games that work by purchasing the full game itself, and then playing it online. I believe 'dungeon siege' was a good example. Final note, i think some sites list directorys of online games, you just need to manage to find them. Sorry if i went off topic here, but i wanted to have my say.


----------



## sinsation (Sep 15, 2003)

-MaDcOw- said:


> Anyone know of one?


http://www.gamemaker.nl/index.html


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

sinsation said:


> http://www.gamemaker.nl/index.html


Thanks sinsation, i'll check it out


----------

